# Hello from Lincolnshire



## bbqbryan (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello to everyone!

I am a Hillbilly from Mnts. of North Carolina...lived in UK for around 23+ years...Married and lucky she likes everything Redneck too!

I am sure that I will be asking loads of questions as I am learning about the "low and Slow" smoking!  When I was visiting family last month in NC, my brother took me to this bbq shack, Jims Smokin Que, in Blairsville Ga.  Man what a revaluation, this place is only open 3 days a week...come to find out its one of the best "shacks" in Ga.. and I was hooked!! the smoke was smooth, didn't taste like an ash tray, the bark was super and full of flavour, the sauce wasn't to sweet, plenty of cider vinegar...WOW!

I currently have a small bullet smokier, I have had it for a good 5/6 years, I grill on it, smoke etc.  last weekend I did my first  "low and slow" pork shoulder...amazing! 

I look forward to the many tips etc.

Cheers!

Bryan


----------



## wade (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for introducing yourself in the UK forum too Bryan

You mentioned in your main forum post that you are looking to buy an inexpensive offset smoker when you already have a bullet smoker. Is there any particular reason for this? Which bullet smoker do you currently have?

Cheers

Wade


----------



## thenegativeone (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Bryan, welcome to the forum. Good to have another Lincolnshire member here, whereabouts are you from?
I'm sure you'll get all the help and advice you ask for (and more) here!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Bryan,

Welcome to the UK SMF group. I'm sure you'll like it here and just fire off all those questions.

There are people with great experience on here.

We had a smoking weekend about 20 minutes from you last weekend at Woodhall Spa. It was an opportunity to learn and eat great food. As well as putting a face and personality to the names on the forums.

We are currently in the process of organising the date for next year's meet. 

You can find the thread at this link http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232161/annual-smoking-weekend-2016


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 4, 2015)

WELL!  The class of new members is certainly starting to improve!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hello Bryan!  Glad to have a new member who also talks funny.  Redneck from Texas!  Been here for 16 yrs..  Also married an English gal.  Now just down the road from you.  Newark-on-Trent.

I was suspicious of these guys.  I mean a bunch of Englishmen smoking and grilling?  On a BBQ??  Yeah right!  Happily I have been proved WRONG!  I have cooked with them and eaten their food.  Many of these guys know their stuff!  Some have even showed me things and helped with things I didn't know how to do ( not that I know it all; far from it ).  And I am proud to say that!  We all have things to learn.  They do "take tha piss" now and then because I am a Yank!  After this post you will probably see that!  All in good fun.

You found the right place!  Great folks who are more than happy to answer ANY questions and help in any way they can.  Glad to have you as a new member to the Group.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 4, 2015)

image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 4, 2015





 Hi From Danny [emoji]128515[/emoji][emoji]128515[/emoji][emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Bryan from Brian

Welcome to the land of the lovely Q look forward to hearing some your tales from the US.


----------



## bbqbryan (Aug 5, 2015)

thanks for the welcome..

You know trial and error....2 weeks ago, I had a massive error...so bad the dog would not even eat it..

any tips and tricks always welcome...

Bryan


----------



## resurrected (Aug 5, 2015)

BBQbryan said:


> thanks for the welcome..
> 
> You know trial and error....2 weeks ago, I had a massive error...so bad the dog would not even eat it..
> 
> ...



Don't buy a fussy dog :yahoo:


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 5, 2015)

Tell us what you doing and what you are cooking and the tips will flow but please supply pictures if you can its so much better


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello.  As kiska said.  We need info buddy.  Start when you are planning the cook.  No good for us to tell you you should have "X" 2 hours ago.  Give us the plan and feed us the info and we will help as much as we can.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 6, 2015)

As the girls in WW2 used to say "Its only takes one Yank and they're off"!!!!!


----------

